

Program a strange, corrupted computer and discover its secrets - stefanve
http://boingboing.net/2015/06/09/tis-100-game.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tis-100&sort=byPopularity&pref...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tis-100&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

